# Idol Front Derailleur Clamp Size 2008



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Can someone tell me the front derailleur clamp size for a 2008 Idol?

Thank you.


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

The clamp size is 35mm / 1-3/8".


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you, greatly appreciated. 

Did you have the cut down the ISP on your frame? If so how difficult was the process?


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

I fortunately did not have to cut down the seat tube and I'm not sure that you could get the original IDOL in a non cut version.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks. I found a De Rosa dealer in my area that can do the cut and drill the ISP.


----------

